# Why tape ceiling



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Is there any reason for taping the inside ceiling corners if the whole house is to be "crown molded. Is it a fire code or something??

Thanks
John1


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

fire code would be one reason. another would be to fill in the beveled edge


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

Most contractors won't even tell you whats gettin crown, they feel like your gettin away with somethin for free. We finish all angles even if it gets crown, its easier to finish while we are there then to have someone decide they don't want crown and then we got to fix the angles and retexture.


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

From what I know it's related to fire code mostly...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Besides it being part of the job, it is for fire, stopping drafts(air infiltration) and keeps out bugs and vermin. Even if the builder says it's getting crown, I would tape and finish as you never know when they'll change it on you.


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

just tape,to seal of the air flow.We don't finish the angle because the crown will cover the bevel.


----------



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks to all for the replies

john1


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree with Darren you just never know what changes can happen , the homeowner may decide not to spend the extra cash for the crown molding along with the labor , you know how it goes the closer the end of the job gets the quicker they run out of money . Besides that it don't take that much time. Another thing is don't you get paid for a complete finish job ? I doubt very much that anyone would deduct for not taping a ring angle. Also it does seal up any air leakage problems which really shouldn't matter anyway if a vapor barrier was installed properly ... Its like taping behind cabinets the whole job never looks finished if it's not taped or at least attempted , or spotting the screws around window and door openings at least one coat to give appearances of a finished job. It is always best to be thorough .


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

couldn't have said it better myself!


----------

